# Wearing a tail in public.



## Axelfox (Apr 23, 2008)

How many of you have worn one in public?

Because i'm gonna go to a fabric store tomorrow to get faux fur and cloth(as a prototype) to sew to make a tail.


----------



## Takun (Apr 23, 2008)

I haven't   Though I think the most you would get is just awkward glances.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Apr 23, 2008)

well me and my friends wore tails at the mall just for kicks and people there just glanced for like 1~5 sec


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 23, 2008)

I've never been one to fursuit, and don't have an overwhelming desire to do so. Can't really say I ever have. Is this becoming something of a fashionable accessory?


----------



## Krystalynn (Apr 23, 2008)

I wore a tail to class Tuesday, gonna wear it again Thursday. Mwahaha.


----------



## Takun (Apr 23, 2008)

Pretty much.  People really just do not care.  It's like, "hey, that's something you don't see everyday, now what was I doing again?"


----------



## eevachu (Apr 23, 2008)

Do anime conventions count as public? xD Because I've worn one there.

I might wear one if I could figure out a more fashionable way then clipping it onto my (almost constantly falling) pants...


----------



## Springdragon (Apr 23, 2008)

Dunno about general public, but they're a cool and acceptable accessory at anime conventions. I saw a bunch of them at Nakakon.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 23, 2008)

Ya, I did have an ear hat (still have) from a con once. I don't think I've worn it out in public... I might have once.. gotta think hard to remember that possible occurrence though


----------



## Takun (Apr 23, 2008)

I want to see this ear hat


----------



## net-cat (Apr 23, 2008)

Just at cons and on Halloween...


----------



## eevachu (Apr 23, 2008)

If we're talking ear hats, I wear mine out all the time and I usually don't get that many looks. xD


----------



## grayfur22 (Apr 23, 2008)

y always wear my wolf ear hat that y made and well not much person care they look and it all just a like for a minute


----------



## RouShu_wolf (Apr 23, 2008)

As soon as I get my ears and tail that I commissioned from Koisnake, I'm going to wear them in public, I'm sure. I plan on attaching the ears to one of my beanies cause I almost never take those things off haha.


----------



## Mozee (Apr 23, 2008)

I wear my otter tail to the arcade all the time. I usually wear it to the mall when I go, and I've worn it and just walked around streets and in town. I always have it on at friends houses too :>

I've never gotten any bad reactions to it. Most people don't care. Some ask questions like "Do you have a tail?", to which I respond "OH GOD!" and swat at it. I've had random people tell me they thought it was cool, some people stare, others give goofy comments, etc. The only people that give you any flak are high-school kids. I just laugh at anything negative thrown my way. Who cares what people think, just be yourself :3


----------



## Fallen (Apr 23, 2008)

Krystalynn said:
			
		

> I wore a tail to class Tuesday, gonna wear it again Thursday. Mwahaha.




Highly unlikely but, during my Japanese class on Tuesday, some people where talking about a girl who wore a tail to school.....wierd.

Anyways!

If I had one, no, not at my school, if I was somewhere else, yeah probably.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 23, 2008)

Don't go around kids with a tail, they WILL pull it.


----------



## Woofi (Apr 23, 2008)

I've done it before. It's not that exciting.


----------



## Fallen (Apr 23, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:
			
		

> Don't go around kids with a tail, they WILL pull it.



Thanks for the tip captain obvious 
b-(^.-)z
(jk jk)


----------



## Krystalynn (Apr 23, 2008)

Fallen said:
			
		

> Krystalynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dunno, where do you live, and is it college schooling wise?


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 23, 2008)

Takumi_L said:
			
		

> I want to see this ear hat



HERE IT IS 





Yes. Shameless.


----------



## Woofi (Apr 23, 2008)

OH MY GOD

The message is too short. Please enter a longer message


----------



## Takun (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh god, you went from rocker to sexual deviant in an instant:O

The transformation was immediate.


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't have a tail, or ears to wear. =(

If I did, I don't think I would wear them in public though. *I am far too shy,* and I really don't like being the center of attention alot.  >///<

Wearing a tail or ears would draw attention to me, and I would feel uneasy.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 23, 2008)

I wore my dragon tail to MFF. I got a lot of people asking me where I got such an awesome tail.

I didn't wear it in public though.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 24, 2008)

Jesus that pic looks exactly like me


----------



## Otokonoko_inu (Apr 24, 2008)

ive worn full suits in public (cons and just to walk down the street for fun) the regular wolf one was cool people loved it. but my werewolf one people ran from. i wonder why. it looked like i was out of the movie underworld. those spring feet work as good reverse joints and you can run pretty fast. as for just tails and ears yes. me and my friends will do it. eh who cares what people think. if your having fun and ignoring them then just fun is left. be you and who cares what strangers think. like ive said im in the military and people i work with think its cool. eh the important thing is to just be happy. no matter what you do someone will make fun of you for it or find something wrong with it.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Apr 24, 2008)

try going with someone (like our friends) while both of you are wearing tails or ear hats,load of fun!!!


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 24, 2008)

I made an ear hat once. It was poorly constructed and fell apart but I'd like to make a new one some day


----------



## LunaChandraaTsukario (Apr 24, 2008)

My friend did quite a few times. Either people laughed or said "that's so ffing cute!" (He wore it school, that is.) 

it was a very nice tail. -nods-


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 24, 2008)

Otokonoko_inu said:
			
		

> ive worn full suits in public (cons and just to walk down the street for fun) the regular wolf one was cool people loved it. but my werewolf one people ran from. i wonder why. it looked like i was out of the movie underworld. those spring feet work as good reverse joints and you can run pretty fast. as for just tails and ears yes. me and my friends will do it. eh who cares what people think. if your having fun and ignoring them then just fun is left. be you and who cares what strangers think. like ive said im in the military and people i work with think its cool. eh the important thing is to just be happy. no matter what you do someone will make fun of you for it or find something wrong with it.



same here, i have done a few fairly random fursuit outtings (one a teacher wanted me to come to class, another to a cat adoption, another to a dog fundraiser event) the reception was suprizingly postive, a few odd looks and a crying kid but no harassment or hateful acts. 
for the most part i really felt i brightend peoples day and that is what i focus on NOT the few odd looks and crying kids


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 24, 2008)

no way would i wear one, there'd be way too much attention

though a few people i know have worn tails to school


----------



## Takun (Apr 24, 2008)

I'd take a nice tannish wolf ears stocking cap.  I wear hats all the time anyway and it would be funny for when I get my collar.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 26, 2008)

I wear mine around a lot and my friends love it 
My mum has banned me from wearing it into town though because she thinks I'll get raped because of it o.0

I've only had one negative response which was some emo kid behind me saying "fashion disaster" thinking I couldn't hear him.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 26, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> HERE IT IS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Want *grabby hands*


----------



## tsenjinn (Apr 26, 2008)

Best beanie ever? ^
Ugh. If I had a tail or ears. I may wear it in public. I'd love to show up to a job interview in it and see how seriously they'd take me.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 26, 2008)

Grim: How many times must you taunt me with that hat <=[ I wants it!
Tsenjinn: Twud be awesome to see their face... "Wut o.0" lol


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 26, 2008)

tsenjinn said:


> Best beanie ever? ^
> Ugh. If I had a tail or ears. I may wear it in public. I'd love to show up to a job interview in it and see how seriously they'd take me.


----------



## eternal_flare (Apr 26, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> HERE IT IS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely shameless :3
*Destroy destroy destroy, destroy it with my palm*


----------



## tsenjinn (Apr 26, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


>



This is rejected therefore it is win.


----------



## Zaibatsu (Apr 26, 2008)

Weirdest thing I've worn around town is a tie from the 60's (wore it this year). It's kind of marbled looking with just about every color used at least twice. Some people stared, some people said they liked it.


----------



## Azure (Apr 26, 2008)

I'd do it for the lulz, that and I've always wanted to see if the furry hate is really as widespread as the butthurt ones claim it is.

@Zaibatsu-  I love ties like that.  Ever worn a gimmick tie to a funeral?  I know I did.


----------



## Takun (Apr 26, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I'd do it for the lulz, that and I've always wanted to see if the furry hate is really as widespread as the butthurt ones claim it is.



Haha, that's why I want a wolf ear stocking cap.  I'd wear that and my soon to be collar.

Cause really...chicks would think its cute and the guys would go eh wtf?!


----------



## NoxTigress (Apr 27, 2008)

I used to go to [college] classes wearing kitty ears and sometimes my tail.  One of my professers, who was a big cat-person, found them quite adorable.  This was also the same professer who told the class on day one that if anyone there didn't like cats, they might wanna find the door.  xD

Strange how age has affected my shyness now...  I'm not as likely/willing to run around anywhere except home in my ears and tail now.


----------



## Zaibatsu (Apr 27, 2008)

> @Zaibatsu- I love ties like that. Ever worn a gimmick tie to a funeral? I know I did.



and to weddings!


----------



## Azure (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh yes.  I have a tie that looks just like Matthew Leskos suit.  Seriously tacky.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Apr 27, 2008)

I haven't. This doesn't really interest me. Would feel weird.

I had an idea, though. For this orange sweatshirt I had. I'd put little monkeycat ears on the hood and a small (maybe 5" at most) tail poking off the back. That way it would feel like more of a cute thing than a creepy thing. :B


----------



## sgolem (Apr 28, 2008)

I wouldn't wear anything in public.  Don't have the balls.  To be honest, I'm eccentric enough that people probably wouldn't say much if I did though.



Woofi said:


> OH MY GOD
> 
> The message is too short. Please enter a longer message


It is a short message...  We are doomed.


Grimfang said:


> HERE IT IS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I approve of your shirt.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm not sure Grim's hat counts, it just looks like a Tigger hat for kids rather than one that is meant to simulate actual animal ears.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow, I turn my back on this thread cus I figured nothing more would come of it, and I missed this junk



David M. Awesome said:


> I'm not sure Grim's hat counts, it just looks like a Tigger hat for kids rather than one that is meant to simulate actual animal ears.



Ya, it was from an anime con, and I made a goal to get an ear hat before I left. It doesn't leave my room, lol



Woofi said:


> OH MY GOD



Yes?



Takumi_L said:


> Oh god, you went from rocker to sexual deviant in an instant:O
> 
> The transformation was immediate.



Rar, baby..
It's creepy. I know.. :\



ramsay_baggins said:


> Grim: How many times must you taunt me with that hat <=[ I wants it!



Hehe.. this hat's history of taunts goes back even further in mugshot threads. Surprising, cus this is a furry forum. There are much awesomer accesories after all, no?



sgolem said:


> I approve of your shirt.



The only one who was able to overlook the creepy ear-hat man to notice the obscured details of a shirt. Awesome :]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 28, 2008)

I saw a girl at my school wearing cat ears once, and I was like 
O_O 
<3 
*drools*


----------



## Summercat (Apr 28, 2008)

I wear my tail out quite often. Alas, I don't go out much often, due to my work schedule. I don't wear it around the house (mainly cause I try to wear as little as possible around the house), and lately, when I go out I'm in need to rush into the store, grab stuff, then rush back and do whatever needs doing before I hurry to work.

I fursuit randomly, though - when I'm borrowing a suit, that is.


----------



## tsenjinn (Apr 28, 2008)

I want fur stuff Dx
Never worn outside of online games lol xD
Also HAI SUMMERCAT


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 28, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Ya, it was from an anime con, and I made a goal to get an ear hat before I left. It doesn't leave my room, lol


Gimmie.


I only have one practical silly hat so far. I used to have 2 but like, it was a was a small radio in a hat. Kinda obsolete.


----------



## Slayn (Apr 28, 2008)

I wear my tail around the neighborhood and while I play guitar.


----------



## Summercat (Apr 28, 2008)

tsenjinn said:


> I want fur stuff Dx
> Never worn outside of online games lol xD
> Also HAI SUMMERCAT



Oh hai I knows you 'parrently?


----------



## tsenjinn (Apr 28, 2008)

Summercat said:


> Oh hai I knows you 'parrently?



BITSH. ITS TSENSNOGGINSSUMMERFERRET


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 28, 2008)

I just recently got one and have worn it a couple of times.  If anything, I'm surprised by the lack of a reaction I'm getting.


----------



## AntiHero (Apr 28, 2008)

I used to wear a coyote tail (real one) around everywhere, but people kept saying things behind my back ("What da hell?  Look like a wild animal!" "You're a freak!" and "Crikey mate!" and just sarcastic "Nice tail!"s )  Then my parents got in on it.  Needless to say I stopped wearing it. Portland Oregon sucks.  Don't go there.  Everyone is a complete douche bag.  Anyways, the kids at my school loved it.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 28, 2008)

AntiHero said:


> Everyone is a complete douche bag.



Spoilers.


----------



## Takun (Apr 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Spoilers.



Damn, now I know how life goes


----------



## Pwncakesfury (May 1, 2008)

Mozee said:


> Some ask questions like "Do you have a tail?", to which I respond "OH GOD!" and swat at it.



I rofl'd. That is the best response ever. Been thinking of commissioning a tail and/or ears ^_^ Never seen guys wear stuff though..is it generally not accepted that males wear it? =/


----------



## Entlassen (May 1, 2008)

I used to wear mine to school, but Bro Kids kept tearing it off. Fucking assholes.

Fuck, it happened so much that it was eventually bisected. My friend sewed it up, but it still looks kinda funny...

I think I'll wear it again once I go to middle college. The one I'm going to will probably have less of those damned bleach-blond surfer assholes.

Also, there is another furry at my school who wears a tail and ears almost 100% of the time. She doesn't seem to get harassed about it, though. Maybe because she doesn't look like Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## BritFoxx (May 1, 2008)

Well I can't say I have, I don't even own one, though I hope that soon both will change (muahahaha!!)


----------



## JavelinChimera (May 1, 2008)

I haven't worn anything yet...  Ears and a tail seem a long way off to me right now, but a collar has been sounding pretty good lately


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (May 1, 2008)

wearing a tail? SURE ^^
wearing ears? ok thats kinda out there and easily gains attention


----------



## Takun (May 1, 2008)

I want a tan stockingcap with little wolf ears.

Someone get me one XD  please?


----------



## Grimfang (May 1, 2008)

The only thing I'd ever really pick up is a collar, but that'd have to be something special for a relationship methinks :3


----------



## NoxTigress (May 1, 2008)

Pwncakesfury said:


> Never seen guys wear stuff though..is it generally not accepted that males wear it? =/



Out of all my friends (and the friends of friends of friends, etc) I've actually seen more guys wearing tails than I have seen girls do.  Although thinking about it now I wanna say I've seen more tails on guys and more ears on girls.  ~ponders this semi-outloud while meandering back down to her dungeon to resume work on her own sets~


----------



## Seratuhl (May 1, 2008)

My friend wore a tail out in public before....

and I lashed him with my belt in public for doing so :3


----------



## Dyluck (May 1, 2008)

You tell 'im.


----------



## Fallen (May 2, 2008)

Krystalynn said:


> Dunno, where do you live, and is it college schooling wise?



Wow late response, account issues =\

No, high school schooling, in Florida.


----------



## nurematsu (May 2, 2008)

Although I haven't worn a tail in public, I think I will be wearing ears after an anime convention I'm going to in CA.


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2008)

Just wait... a year from now, wearing a tail is going to be the latest fashion craze.


----------



## FourLetterWord (May 2, 2008)

It pretty much comes down to whether the simple satisfaction of "oh hey I have a tail now awesome" is worth the weird looks and mild stigma. That equation almost always ends up on the side of not wearing a tail, though. 

If you're still seriously considering it, you might need to look at your other outlets for your furryness--are you barely involved in anything furry? If so, you might want to step it up some. Do you spend a ton of time in furry stuff? If so, dial it back and see how you feel about the tail in a month. 

At the end of the day, there are always gonna be better ways to feel furry than to wear something doofy-looking in public, no matter how satisfying. And if you're one of those few unlucky souls who're in a place where the only thrill left is to act as furry as possible in front of as many people as possible, you should probably back off.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 2, 2008)

Kinda hard to make a dragon tail, it'd wind up getting pretty bulky and would really make it hard to sit down in a chair.


----------



## Snickers (May 9, 2008)

Id love to wear a tail in public, however my family and peers suggest I dont and id rather not have people say things behind my back.


----------



## lovennight (May 10, 2008)

i wear a fox tail sometimes even though im a wolf/cat i mean it's all i could get at a pow wow also yes it is real


----------



## Takun (May 10, 2008)

I wear my collar in public.  So far that's all the further I'd go .  Plus I can just imagine someone ruining it.


----------



## ExTo (May 10, 2008)

Bah, fake tails... sounds like a bore to me. The kind of things that gets you trouble and no good whatsoever. If at least it could be a like a real one, I don't say, but it's not. So bleh.

A real one would be way fun though, but bah! Not like not having one prevents any of us from living.


----------



## Monak (May 10, 2008)

Hopefully with labs growing all different things genetically now in 10 , 15 years we can all go and get what ever we want *crosses fingers*


----------



## Takun (May 10, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Bah, fake tails... sounds like a bore to me. The kind of things that gets you trouble and no good whatsoever. If at least it could be a like a real one, I don't say, but it's not. So bleh.
> 
> A real one would be way fun though, but bah! Not like not having one prevents any of us from living.



I can just imagine the pain of say shutting it in your car door or just like all doors in general.


----------



## ExTo (May 10, 2008)

Well I occasionally get my fingers caught in the car door as well, yet I don't want my fingers to disappear.


----------



## Takun (May 10, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Well I occasionally get my fingers caught in the car door as well, yet I don't want my fingers to disappear.



True:O  I actually have wanted a tail since before knowing about furry, funny how that is.


----------



## ExTo (May 10, 2008)

Haha, well if anybody can explain the phenomenom and convince me, they're my new God.


----------



## Lucid (May 10, 2008)

I don't got a tail, but I have a few friends who have them.  I remember one time I went to wallmart with some friends and one of them had a tail on, when we were leaving a bunch of the employs followed us to the door and just kind of were saying  "hey, look at the kid with the tail" It was pretty funny.

I doubt I would ever wear one in public, not my kind of thing


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 10, 2008)

My tail is a furry magnet. 0_0

I wore it the other day and I ran into a random furry dude. It was bizzare.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 10, 2008)

I haven't, and I don't plan to.


----------



## FourLetterWord (May 10, 2008)

i honestly think that having a t-shirt reading "I AM A COLOSSAL FURRY" would be a less embarassing way to meet furries but to each their own


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (May 10, 2008)

I'm not in favor for social suicide '>.>


----------



## Axelfox (May 10, 2008)

Of course, i'm already working on the tail and it's a fake fur Bengal tiger print that i got from one of those sewing centers, and will put up the picture when i'm done with making it.

Gonna wear it for Halloween and if there is ever a furry meet-up in Hawai'i i'll be there in it and one of my furry t-shirts.


----------



## Wolf Spit (May 11, 2008)

I wear a tail every time I go out, unless I'm going into a store, just because I'm afraid someone would come up and tear it off or I'd run into some PETAfag.  I haven't gotten any comments from adults, except for my friends who love to pet it and say it's cute, my grandma who makes fun of it but says it's cute, and my mom who hates me wearing it.  Kids, on the other hand, will flock.


----------



## Wait Wait (May 11, 2008)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Of course, i'm already working on the tail and it's a fake fur Bengal tiger print that i got from one of those sewing centers, and will put up the picture when i'm done with making it.
> 
> Gonna wear it for Halloween and if there is ever a furry meet-up in Hawai'i i'll be there in it and one of my furry t-shirts.



O_O

that would be interesting

i probably wouldn't go, though


----------



## Fu (May 11, 2008)

I used to, ears and tail an' all. Not so much any more, but I did wear a couple of tails with my fox mask to a masquerade party th'other month.


----------



## Merp (May 12, 2008)

I don't have a tail.... sniff*....but I do have a hat with ears on it...I usually get a lot "omg that is so cute!"...oddly...


----------



## Axelfox (May 12, 2008)

already done sewing tail *Does happy dance* gonna take a picture when the digital camera stops acting up.

*Starts working on ears*


----------



## AshHusky (May 12, 2008)

although im only in grade 9 i was thinking hey if i ever get a tail of my choice before grade 12 i should wear one to grad XD


----------



## Ne0nie (May 13, 2008)

I've thought of wearing a collar. Never went threw with it.


----------



## ExTo (May 13, 2008)

AshHusky said:


> although im only in grade 9 i was thinking hey if i ever get a tail of my choice before grade 12 i should wear one to grad XD



Now that would be... unusual. ;


----------



## Snickers (May 13, 2008)

Ne0nie said:


> I've thought of wearing a collar. Never went threw with it.



Id love to wear a collar, my father jokes about that occasionally. I dont think ill get a collar though, not unless I get a tail. Im thinking about buying a tail with all the money ill be making from commissions. big fluffy tail and some ears :3


----------



## Ratte (May 13, 2008)

I like collars, I used to have one that was really colorful, but now I has a spikey one that I might wear to school tomorrow.

I've worn tails and ears in public, too.  Not sure why though, but it's prolly for the glances.

I know I'm weird, and I enforce it =D


----------



## KeatonKitsune (May 14, 2008)

I would love to wear a collar, fox tail and ears, but not in public (i'm a really really shy person, I hate being center of attention alot). One thing I really don't like is spiked collars, or ones with metal studs. Nothing like that would look good on me.

Also, I would have to move out of my parent's house first. I'm 16, so I can't do any of this for a couple of years.


----------



## blixbunneh (May 15, 2008)

Seriously I see nothing wrong with wearing a tail in public, It depends a lot on where you go or do in it, but aside from a few comments from older people or jokes from kids people really don't care what you do. We are furries and this is all apart of our culture so why not embrace it and be proud. As a bunny I only have a small tail but I have massssssive ears which draw a lot more attention to me that my friends with tails ^^


----------



## ExTo (May 15, 2008)

blixbunneh said:


> Seriously I see nothing wrong with wearing a tail in public, It depends a lot on where you go or do in it, but aside from a few comments from older people or jokes from kids people really don't care what you do. We are furries and this is all apart of our culture so why not embrace it and be proud. As a bunny I only have a small tail but I have massssssive ears which draw a lot more attention to me that my friends with tails ^^



Well it depends on one's definition of a furry. The term is so wide and can encompass so many people that the majority probably doesn't see a need to wear a tail, even when it *could* not look so funny like on Halloween.

I know I personally self-identify as a furry, but I'm not really into the whole "wearing a tail and ears and/or fursuiting" aspect. Something to limitedly try out one day I guess, but it's not like it'd be anywhere near the "real deal" so blah.


----------



## blixbunneh (May 15, 2008)

Sorry if I didn't come across very clear then, I didn't mean that every furry would want to, I ment that if you want to or like tails and things don't be afraid to wear them.


----------



## Slayn (May 15, 2008)

I would suggest talking it only into your neighborhood first or something as such


----------



## Entlassen (May 15, 2008)

People weren't entirely weirded out when I came to school with a tail, though; I occasionally dress up in all sorts of weird shit, for the lulz.

Case in point; I once came in a full World War I American soldier uniform, gas mask and everything.


----------



## ExTo (May 15, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> People weren't entirely weirded out when I came to school with a tail, though; I occasionally dress up in all sorts of weird shit, for the lulz.
> 
> Case in point; I once came in a full World War I American soldier uniform, gas mask and everything.



Hahaha, that's epic.


----------



## Dyluck (May 16, 2008)

I once wore a nasty black afro to school. It was great.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 16, 2008)

Hey David, I wore that reaper outfit to Wal Mart once.  Scared the shit out of a few people.


----------



## Dyluck (May 16, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Hey David, I wore that reaper outfit to Wal Mart once.  Scared the shit out of a few people.



Those must have been some damn silly people.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 16, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Those must have been some damn silly people.



Yeah.  It was funny though.


----------



## Dyluck (May 16, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Yeah.  It was funny though.



Kind of like your face.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 16, 2008)

I wear mine on occasion...not as much as I used to, mainly because I don't really have time to go anywhere I could wear a tail. When I was in University, I'd wear it to class, or out with friends....troublesome, at times, if the classroom had desks instead of tables. Kangaroo tail is a bit big. 

Now, though, I definitely can't wear it to work in the kitchen. I need to replace the elastic bands that my belt goes through, as well.


----------



## Ratte (May 16, 2008)

I had a fox and a cat tail and ears years ago, but I think my mom started putting the pieces together and threw them out...

What a bitch =D


----------



## Wait Wait (May 16, 2008)

your mom knows what furries are?


----------



## Ratte (May 16, 2008)

No...at least, I don't think so.  She always thought it was weird that I made "animal-people" and always wanted to be one.  In fact, every time I was an animal for Halloween, she'd try and get me to be some sort of person as a worker of some kind of occupation. 

But if I told her what I was and the definition of it, I think she'd about die.  I'm pretty sure she saw the whole furry bashing shit on...I think it was CSI...or maybe LaO...I dunno.

But still...


----------



## Miles_Kitfox (May 16, 2008)

Otokonoko_inu said:


> ive worn full suits in public (cons and just to walk down the street for fun) the regular wolf one was cool people loved it. but my werewolf one people ran from. i wonder why. it looked like i was out of the movie underworld. those spring feet work as good reverse joints and you can run pretty fast. as for just tails and ears yes. me and my friends will do it. eh who cares what people think. if your having fun and ignoring them then just fun is left. be you and who cares what strangers think. like ive said im in the military and people i work with think its cool. eh the important thing is to just be happy. no matter what you do someone will make fun of you for it or find something wrong with it.


Right on! Military furs = Pownage!


----------



## Miles_Kitfox (May 16, 2008)

Let's see....I wear a fox tail....everywhere...except here in Iraq...(not because of war or such, just don't want it to get dirty)...let's see...what else..ah..I wear my collar everywhere...again..except Iraq...stupid UCMJ....Before deploying, I wore both...along with furcuffs....everywhere in public...because personally I could care less what people think...And if they say something behind my back and I didn't hear it...then it was never said...of course...if I did hear it, I would show them what I use my teeth and nails for. Will be wearing all of it when I attend FA United 08'.


----------



## ChapperIce (May 17, 2008)

I've worn tails and ears before in public...but it was at a theme park during halloween, so a lot of people we wearing simple costumes like that. I bought them there too .__. Haha.

Then I lost them a week later and I was sad..


----------



## Wuffpup (May 17, 2008)

If I had a tail to were I'll be damned if I don't wear it every were.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 17, 2008)

You should make one, it's easy


----------



## Wuffpup (May 17, 2008)

How?


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 17, 2008)

Buy some fabric


----------



## Wuffpup (May 17, 2008)

Ok, but how would i sew it together. Furthurmore what about my ears


----------



## Kittiara (May 17, 2008)

Back in 7th grade I wore cat ears.

It's surprising how many people take it in stride.

Now I just wear a collar now and again.

As for making a tail/ears oneself... I'm fairly certain there's a fursuit wiki.  Just search that on Google and you should find info and links.


----------



## Wuffpup (May 18, 2008)

Kittiara said:


> Back in 7th grade I wore cat ears.
> 
> It's surprising how many people take it in stride.
> 
> ...



Thx.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't fursuit nor have an urge to do so, if i did it would be in a carnival or something similar.


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jun 8, 2008)

Aside from cons and such, I've worn my tail to my friend's house. She encourages it. ^^'


----------



## TeirusuSpin (Jun 9, 2008)

I havn't, but I want to. I want to get a Fox tail. I don't know what other people would think, besides my friend Alexio. He'd flip out in excitement and ask where he can get one or tell me how cool it is. Though, I probably shouldn't put words in his mouth. I'm going to ask him. Wow, I got off track a bit.

Now I'm going to research a place to make one for me (since I'm lazy and all).


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 9, 2008)

just got a collar last night and i wore it with my dogbone tag and wolf T-shirt to a big concert in my town tonight. i'll probably upload a picture tomorrow. 

got a few weird looks and a couple of comments, but otherwise people didn't seem to care. 

i do wish i could've taken a picture of this one ladies experssion though... nearly made me fall out of my chair i laughed so hard.


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah i have a collar that i wear and i freaking love it, i think it looks bad ass. I do have no desired to ever wear a tail in public though. But i do think it would be kind of funny to go snowboarding with a tail and a beanie with some wolf ears, that i would do.


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 9, 2008)

I've worn a cheap ass tail and ears at school before, but mainly for Drama class and a few minutes messing around with friends during lunch. It was fun, and apparently the ears suited me. Whether I'd have the balls to wear a proper expensive tail in public could be another matter... X3


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 9, 2008)

If I went into Melbourne I might, otherwise it's a no-no. I'd get the living sh** beaten out of me.


----------



## Fourward (Jun 9, 2008)

I made some tail myself, too. and I usuually wear it. but I dunno why, but people in my school just makes a big fuss about it. but I still do. I also wear a dog collar.

tip of making a tail: first, measure how long you want it. Then, buy a fabric thats about that long. Also, buy a chain thats the same length. cover the chain with the fabric and sew it well together (smaller you sew, less obvious the sewing line, and try doing cross sewing, for a nice firm closure, so it won't open). Last, you get 2,3 safety pins, and pint the very top of the chain and the bottom of the chain to keep the tail up.

 You do this, to give your tail some weight and to make it look some what more realistic movements. and also, even if you sit on it, it won't get flat. 

thats how I made mine :3

and I also made an arm warmer glove with fabric, too :3


----------



## EmberTiger (Jun 9, 2008)

Up here, in South Carolina, we have a College-Clemson, And their Mascot is the Tigers. =P

So there's a shop here that sells a lot of Tiger Tails and whatnot. So I bought one being a tiger as my Fursona and all. It goes around the belt loop. =P

People normally kinda shut them in the edge of the trunk, and it flaps behind the person driving. 

So, yeah, I wear it in public sometimes, but people just think I'm showing my support for the Clemson Football Team. Haha.

And yeah, they are my favorite football team too xP

So it's like, a Win-win situation. Haha.


----------



## TeirusuSpin (Jun 9, 2008)

Fourward said:


> tip of making a tail: first, measure how long you want it. Then, buy a fabric thats about that long. Also, buy a chain thats the same length. cover the chain with the fabric and sew it well together (smaller you sew, less obvious the sewing line, and try doing cross sewing, for a nice firm closure, so it won't open). Last, you get 2,3 safety pins, and pint the very top of the chain and the bottom of the chain to keep the tail up.
> 
> You do this, to give your tail some weight and to make it look some what more realistic movements.


That's a good tip. I should try it, though I should get my aunt to teach me how to sew. Would a sewing machine work? I kinda know how to use those.


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 9, 2008)

I would def' wear a tail in public... But probably on a special day, like....... tuesday^_^


----------



## waynefox3 (Jun 9, 2008)

ide love to wear something like that around here but my location makes it a bit hard (that and a lack of money). 
wearing a tail and ears may not be the best idea in a hunting promanant state.
I also need some cash so i can make them luckaly charlseton had alot of stuff around here so i should beable to find my materials.
then also comes the conflict im not a wolf or fox or the like should i make one like that try attempt a porcupines features  maybe i could make a cap with quill looking items on em or something.

--------
EDITED for puncuation cause even i who typed that jarbled mess couldent reread it,


----------



## Minu (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a hat with fox ears on them that I've worn around... Got 'em at Detour this year(Pawstar =P) and I've gotten a few weird looks. -laugh-  I really don't care, though.  I wouldn't dare wear anything like that to school, because I think people already think I have too many costume things at home... xD; I've gone to school in three different wigs, and the last two were just random days.

Eventually, I do intend on wearing a tail or something of that sort around.  I don't find it too strange, honestly. =P


----------



## Skwiggletok (Jun 9, 2008)

I just.. don't do tails. I like ear hats but more to be all DESUDESUDESU. I don't associate my ear hats with "furry". 

I just don't like bothering to wear a tail. I'm not big on too many accessories. I'm a total tomboy. The more weighing you down the harder it is to beat up all your guy friends. 



Also I used to have a lot of friends that would >> And I was like ehhh no you guys look like dorks.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 9, 2008)

I haven't, although I think it'd be kinda neat. xD If it's the same as wearing a Naruto headband to school, then people will ask you once or twice, and then be like, "Meh, whatever."


----------



## blixbunneh (Jun 10, 2008)

when i wear my *massive* bunny ears in public I get loads of possitive attention but ears stand out more then tails do...well my ears do xD


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 10, 2008)

How much would I be looking at normally, in AUD?


----------



## Fozzy (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't have a tail to wear around in public, I would wear one if I had one. I do, however have a Stitch hat with ears that  I like to wear a lot (my friend has even demanded that I wear it when I'm best man for his wedding.)

Photo:






Oh, and Aloha makamaka! ^.^


----------



## Zarbolord (Jun 10, 2008)

My ears say it all. Altho I'd love to have a real dragon tail ^^


----------



## xiath (Jun 12, 2008)

*sigh*unfortunately i don't have a tail...  Tails are so awesome (even my non-furry friend wants to make one now  )  i have the burning desire to make one and wear it to the mall with my friend...  Now to find a way to make one without my parents knowing... they don't know that i am a furry and most likely don't know what one is but all i know is that if they saw me wearing a tail they may think i am having mental issues...

Meh, i guess i will just have to tryout my collar/armband in public (maybe one hour with it on my arm and another with it around my neck) for now to see the reactions


----------



## Cero (Jun 12, 2008)

If I had one, I still probably wouldn't, though I'd very much want to. But there's that whole I-get-made-fun-of-enough-as-it-is thing... I really want to order a custom collar from that collar factory thing though. I probably would wear a tail or ears if I lived in a bigger city.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 12, 2008)

I think that wearing a tail/ears/anything remotely out of the ordinary would go over poorly in my town, sadly enough. I might wear ears. but I probably wouldn't wear a tail.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 12, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> I think that wearing a tail/ears/anything remotely out of the ordinary would go over poorly in my town, sadly enough. I might wear ears. but I probably wouldn't wear a tail.



Collar maybe? Discreet, classy, and it gets the point across to those who know enough to understand. The others won't notice, or will just find it vaguely amusing.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 12, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Collar maybe? Discreet, classy, and it gets the point across to those who know enough to understand. The others won't notice, or will just find it vaguely amusing.


It would have to be really tasteful, and barely noticable.


----------



## Animorph324 (Jun 12, 2008)

My sister does all the time, and she isn't even a furry.  I think it draws attention for a short while and apart from the occasional gasp I think then it just becomes normal for people. :grin:


----------



## ExTo (Jun 12, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> It would have to be really tasteful, and barely noticable.



Well, in that sense it's far better than ears or a tail.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 13, 2008)

must get tail and ears! ARGH! *pimp slaps closest person* AGH!!!!!

im only 14 but i dont care im too shy to wear in public but id get over it soon

PS also collars would be good, they are sexy as well XD


----------



## Nalo (Jun 13, 2008)

i have a collar ordered and am getting a friend to make me a tail *whip cracks in the background* and yes im gonna wear them in public just cause i can : 3


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 13, 2008)

Nalo said:


> i have a collar ordered and am getting a friend to make me a tail *whip cracks in the background* and yes im gonna wear them in public just cause i can : 3


 
just cause ican is the best excuse in the world :3


----------



## HTtheCB (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't see what the big deal is. I've never done it, but my friends have every once in a while, and they have fun doing it, and kids seem to love it, too. Just don't make a big deal out of it and you'll be fine.


----------



## Nalo (Jun 13, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> just cause ican is the best excuse in the world :3


aint it tho? : 3


----------



## Alex Cross (Jun 13, 2008)

There's no reason for me to wear a tail in public. I see the whole furry thing as a hobby, not a lifestyle. I don't feel the need to show it off.


----------



## tomleo (Jun 13, 2008)

nope, but i wore ears before lol


----------



## Nalo (Jun 13, 2008)

Alex Cross said:


> There's no reason for me to wear a tail in public. I see the whole furry thing as a hobby, not a lifestyle. I don't feel the need to show it off.


well for me it is a hobby but it is a part of my life too and im proud of it


----------



## ZeeDog (Jun 29, 2008)

I used to wear my collar(now that my sis is going to college with me, is more complicated D=), and I would have loved to wear a tail when I could have. I'm gonna miss my furry fashion ;-;


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jun 29, 2008)

Normally were my tail when I wear pants. I'm not a pants (love shorts to death) person so tossing on the tail throws off the whole 'normal' look I guess. Makes me feel more me. To everyone else it bight be awkward, but to me there's a freedom to it.

This doesn't mean it do it all the time. My tail has become a special occasion item.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 29, 2008)

public meaning conventions, or public meaning the shopping mart? lol

I'm in a city of conservatives... if I wear a tail in public they'd probably arrest me for 'disturbing the peace' lol


----------



## Electrocat (Jun 29, 2008)

My friend Kitty and I dressed up as black cats for her birthday and went to a local pub (where we are, in fact, known as "The Cats".)

We just wore an Aliceband with ears on em, some black tops and black jeans and a tail...

Well, lets just say that the guys went mad for us:grin:


----------



## Dream (Jun 29, 2008)

I would consider it, but see, I think getting weird looks would be funny, so I either want a huge fluffy wolf tail, orrrr I want a HUGE curled up Husky tail, because it'd be so silly


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 29, 2008)

i'd take a curled up huskey tail. 

want. <3


----------



## Dream (Jun 29, 2008)

Do want Indeed 
that's so pretty and soft looking <3


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 29, 2008)

Dream said:


> Do want Indeed
> that's so pretty and soft looking <3



yup! 

must. order. one.<3


----------



## Dream (Jun 29, 2008)

heh, hell even I'd consider ordering one


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jun 30, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> i'd take a curled up huskey tail.
> 
> want. <3



Now if I ever did want to ware a tail I would want it to look something like that.


----------



## Tigneon (Jun 30, 2008)

In one part of Orlando, FL, wearing a tail would be normal. Yes, I have done it and I did get a few strange looks. Then I passed a few more who had tails. It felt so natural.


----------



## Redmountian_fox (Jun 30, 2008)

im going to once i i get it i paid 112 buck for custom tail and ears shes 2-3 months behind on orders


----------



## Khim (Jul 3, 2008)

i read on the newspaper about a guy who was interviewed cuz all day at school he wears a fox tail but what ruin the momment it was that he talk about his character who had supernatural power and balanced the light and dark and control the 4 elements and all that shit, if you gonna wear a tail just tell everyone you lose a bet with your friends if you are nervous to tell them about the furry


----------



## leahthecheetah (Jul 3, 2008)

Heck yeah.  Depends on location and who I am with though. XD


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 3, 2008)

Khim said:


> i read on the newspaper about a guy who was interviewed cuz all day at school he wears a fox tail but what ruin the momment it was that he talk about his character who had supernatural power and balanced the light and dark and control the 4 elements and all that shit, if you gonna wear a tail just tell everyone you lose a bet with your friends if you are nervous to tell them about the furry



i'd just tell them it's because i can. 

which is actualy the response i've given to several people who asked about my collar, as i'm sure i stated before.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 3, 2008)

i probably couldnt because one time i wore a kilt once in high school and i found out peaple realy piss me off and i got into a whole lot of crap for shuting up one kids mouth 

so probably bad idea for me im to hot headed


----------



## Tim-kun (Jul 3, 2008)

I lost my tail... U.U nut I have and I havn't been shot for it yet xD


----------



## SerFox (Jul 3, 2008)

I've done it before, but now I have a couple of tails I don't like to, specially sinc eon of mine is rainbow patterened, I don't want it damaged. It needs washed from the con,t oo,s till... kinda leaving it longer than i should x.x


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 3, 2008)

RouShu_wolf said:


> As soon as I get my ears and tail that I commissioned from Koisnake, I'm going to wear them in public, I'm sure. I plan on attaching the ears to one of my beanies cause I almost never take those things off haha.




5 years later ( better get a refund o.o ) I am sorry I am in a mix mood !


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 3, 2008)

Instead of making a new thread I will place it here.

Before I write I want to say sorry if I offend anyone I am in a mix mood.

Is it ok to wear a tail and ears in public reguardless of location ?

or would someone call the mental hospital wagon on you ?


----------



## SerFox (Jul 3, 2008)

Its usually not a great idea to, at carnivals and fairs its usually okay,a nd at furcons its almost rudamentory x3 but geenrally in public, especially on your own, you'r emaking yourself a bit of a target...


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 3, 2008)

SerFox said:


> Its usually not a great idea to, at carnivals and fairs its usually okay,a nd at furcons its almost rudamentory x3 but geenrally in public, especially on your own, you'r emaking yourself a bit of a target...



Ser-Fox ?, ain't you on furtopia too ?


----------



## iBurro (Jul 3, 2008)

As soon as I get the material and make it, I'm going to wear my Ass Hat whenever I can. :B ((No pictures yet, since I only have the concept drawings/patterns, but it's going to be epic when I'm done.)) 
Butyeah, I'm renowned for not caring what other people think. o.o; I'd wear a tail in public, but other people may be too shy/cautious/etc to do so.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 3, 2008)

iBurro said:


> As soon as I get the material and make it, I'm going to wear my Ass Hat whenever I can. :B ((No pictures yet, since I only have the concept drawings/patterns, but it's going to be epic when I'm done.))
> Butyeah, I'm renowned for not caring what other people think. o.o; I'd wear a tail in public, but other people may be too shy/cautious/etc to do so.



Make sure you get a ruler so you can cut frabic correctly !


----------



## iBurro (Jul 3, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> Make sure you get a ruler so you can cut frabic correctly !


That's a very good idea. o_o Thank you very much!


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 3, 2008)

I wear tails all the time. XD People find it weird, now, when I don't. On the last day of school last year I decided not to wear one, and I heard some comments of, I repeat, "Oh my GOD! No tail!"


----------



## Lucas (Jul 3, 2008)

People often hate what they don't understand. Then again, I don't remember caring what they all think. I've worn a tail in public before. I do it allthe time on campus. I get some looks but for themost part all feed back is really positive about it. Then on the flip side, people go out of their way to try and make me feel awkward. Try. But ultimatly fail. Mainly because all of the people who know me just see it as Lucas being himself. Just like TheAsterik just posted, generally people find it odd when I am NOT wearing one.

Well, I'm furry and proud. I even have a shirt that just reads "Furry" on the front with a big paw print on the back. We shouldn't fear being ourselves.


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 3, 2008)

Lucas said:


> Well, I'm furry and proud. I even have a shirt that just reads "Furry" on the front with a big paw print on the back. We shouldn't fear being ourselves.


Do want. D:

XD As said, I'm proud to be a fur. When I get the chance, I tell people about it- and have even 'converted' some non-furs to the point where they not only will wear tails, they actually invited me out to go in-suit to see a movie with them. Then again, my friends are cool like that. >>


----------



## Lucas (Jul 3, 2008)

TheAsterik said:


> XD As said, I'm proud to be a fur. When I get the chance, I tell people about it- and have even 'converted' some non-furs to the point where they not only will wear tails, they actually invited me out to go in-suit to see a movie with them. Then again, my friends are cool like that. >>



Haha, been there. I live in a small little town where I have been the only furry for...ever. Just recently, I turned a few of my friends, even my sister, into furries. I was getting tired of being the only furry around here. But still, they are fresh blood...er...fur. It was only like a month ago did I get them all into it finally. They still have much to learn.

But back on topic. Wearing a tail is a sign of furry pride.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 3, 2008)

iBurro said:


> That's a very good idea. o_o Thank you very much!


 Thats ok I learn that the hard way lol


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 3, 2008)

Like wearing rainbows is a sign of gay pride. XD I guess rainbow tails would just be marking us as, ahem, furfags. XDD (Hey, I can joke about it- I am one. Bi, preference towards girls)


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 3, 2008)

TheAsterik said:


> Like wearing rainbows is a sign of gay pride. XD I guess rainbow tails would just be marking us as, ahem, furfags. XDD (Hey, I can joke about it- I am one. Bi, preference towards girls)



If anyone ask your a native indian and your have part of the suit on to go to a party to honor the culture =D


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 3, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> If anyone ask your a native indian and your have part of the suit on to go to a party to honor the culture =D


XDD They won't, believe me. (PALEPALE skin and red hair. XD Ha.)

... Back on-topic. XD


----------



## Snickers (Jul 3, 2008)

I wouldnt go flaunt around your pride in such a manner, as in the top shit sort of tude. If you push your pride into peoples faces then i will hate you.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 3, 2008)

Snickers said:


> I wouldnt go flaunt around your pride in such a manner, as in the top shit sort of tude. If you push your pride into peoples faces then i will hate you.


 if that was reply to me it was just a joke =P


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 4, 2008)

I've worn ears in public.  Once.  When I worked at a haloween store.  I wore playboy bunny ears. :3  the only other place I'd be caught wearing that stuff in public would be if I were at a con.


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 4, 2008)

i would do it, if i had one =/, im gonna get a fursuit one day, the worst thatll happen is people will look at you


----------



## pheonix (Jul 6, 2008)

I wouldn't care if people glance or stare if I had a tail to wear I'd wear it and people who don't like it would have to just have to deal with it.


----------



## Khim (Jul 6, 2008)

Pomander said:


> Yeech, furry pride. 8( I've always found those with the need to blatantly flaunt their interests and pursuits in public annoying, whether it be sports teams, bands, furry, what have you.
> 
> I prefer to keep things at related events (cons, costume parties, etc.). The whole wearing a tail/ears to school or say, a trip to the market or proctologist, strikes me as rather juvenile, though perhaps that view stems from the fact that I did it occasionally in the weeaboo stage of my early teenage years. I view it like a little kid insisting to wear their Superman cape to the store.. or whoever young'uns are emulating these days.



When i was little i tied a blanket and pretended to be a superhero (cuz superheroes used caps those days) or sometimes i wear my backpack when Ninja Turtles where a hit in the past =)


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 7, 2008)

i wore on All the way form mfm   on the bus   home to  oklahoma... hehehe  people where give me   puzzled looks and asking questions


----------



## Nargle (Jul 7, 2008)

I wore my tail at the Renaissance fair, and at my house, but that's it. And the Renaissance fair is where I got it! =D

I think it would be fun to wear it in public, but I don't really think most people find it socially acceptable. It's not an attention thing, if it was I'd be flaunting it around in the faces of people who don't find it socially acceptable! I just think it's fun to wear, and it makes me feel good like I just got a new haircut =3


----------



## muddypaws (Jul 7, 2008)

Only once, but it was a gag put up by a car group I was in; The last person to arrive at the destination with their classic car (which I no longer have) had to wear the fox tail.

I did see a jock-strap that was fur covered in Skagway, Alaska last July. Very strange item.


----------



## blinddragon667 (Jul 7, 2008)

muddypaws said:


> Only once, but it was a gag put up by a car group I was in; The last person to arrive at the destination with their classic car (which I no longer have) had to wear the fox tail.
> 
> * I did see a jock-strap that was fur covered in Skagway, Alaska last July. Very strange item.*


i am totally going to alaska now


----------



## XoPp (Jul 7, 2008)

muddypaws said:


> Only once, but it was a gag put up by a car group I was in; The last person to arrive at the destination with their classic car (which I no longer have) had to wear the fox tail.



i would purposely lose.


----------



## blinddragon667 (Jul 7, 2008)

XoPp said:


> i would purposely lose.


i wouldnt play.  I would take it willingly xD


----------



## Lumpy (Jul 7, 2008)

XoPp said:


> i would purposely lose.



and ruin all the fun!


----------



## muddypaws (Jul 7, 2008)

blinddragon667 said:


> i am totally going to alaska now



It is totally the funniest thing I've ever seen. The caption in the store window of this Skagway store was, "For the Man who has everything."


----------



## muddypaws (Jul 7, 2008)

XoPp said:


> i would purposely lose.



I only let it stay there about 10 minutes, then it mysteriously vanished from me and was stuck to the rear end of an old 1928 Chrysler.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 7, 2008)

i love my  tail


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2008)

Redmountian_fox said:


> im going to once i i get it i paid 112 buck for custom tail and ears shes 2-3 months behind on orders


 
I orderd that tail from her. I'm wearing it everywhere when it comes in.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

I borrowed a friend's black fox tail for two ninety minute class periods once. Not many awkward looks surprisingly, damn art school. Though, in Spanish, the teacher called the thing "attractive", and with her reminding me of a terrodactyl, that's when I got creeped out.


----------



## cyyle (Jul 22, 2008)

.


----------



## FoxyDude (Jul 23, 2008)

I've worn mine out tons of times going to places like the movies, the mall, the arcade, the game store, etc.  I get some looks, a comment now and then, and people always ask why.  I try to just keep it simple and say "I like foxes", instead of trying to describe the fandom to them.  I used to wear my ears now and then, but they broke.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 23, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I borrowed a friend's black fox tail for two ninety minute class periods once. Not many awkward looks surprisingly, damn art school. Though, in Spanish, the teacher called the thing "attractive", and with her reminding me of a terrodactyl, that's when I got creeped out.



ROFL XDDD
I would be pretty creeped out, too =D


----------



## Shadow (Jul 23, 2008)

My friend does it all the time, but I've thought about doing it myself every now an then.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 23, 2008)

I made my boyfriend a tail =D It was supposed to be a husky tail, but I only had brown and white. So it was gonna be a fox tail, but I messed up on the tip and now it's a lab tail with a secret compartment =D

We wear tails around he house a lot, and I want to go public, but not right now. I'll probably have to start out with cons and stuff, and no places with cats. They always try to attack my butt when I'm wearing a tail T.T


----------



## Nylak (Jul 23, 2008)

I never have, but a friend of mine in one of my classes did (before I even knew she was a furry)...I admit even I gave her a look. XD Honestly, I wouldn't have the guts; it took me months to ignore the looks/comments/questions I got just from wearing a tagged leather dog collar. It would be fun, though. ^^; I guess I would if I had a friend to do it with.

Of course, this is keeping in mind that I live in a _very_ conservative area and work with a conservative clientele; I work primarily with redneck farmers who think I'm a failure at life just for being female.  XD  I have enough discrimination to counter without adding a tail into the mix.


----------



## freder (Aug 12, 2008)

If I had one I would but I don't. I saw some girl walking up the street with a tiger tail one day way before I knew what a furry was.


----------



## nurematsu (Aug 12, 2008)

I wear mine pretty much all the time :3  I also go around with my leather collar and bell


----------



## Shadow (Aug 12, 2008)

The next step would be the fursuit.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah, I am thinking about getting a fox tail sometime.

I'd wear it in public too, but go with FoxyDude's excuse... 





FoxyDude said:


> "I like foxes"


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a friend, he's not a furry, but he wore a raccoon tail to school one day. He wore it because he thought it looked good with what he was wearing, and he thought it would be fun. He got a few odd glances, but most people didn't pay any attention or said, "Hey, that's cool."
I'm thinking of making a tail of my own as soon as a find the right fabrics (My fursona's tail is very fluffy, so I want very fluffy fabric. xD Also, it might be difficult to find the right shades of brown and cream.) I would just need to figure out a way to design it so people saw it as some sort of dog tail, rather than a fox tail. The orangish, browny color, combined with the fluffiness and cream colored tail tip, might make it so people think it's a fox tail. =/


----------



## PaperRabbit (Aug 13, 2008)

Personally I would never wear a tail in my house or around in public unless it was a convention of some sort, and the only conventions here are anime conventions XD. If someone would wear one too with I would probably do it, but only there n.n;;;


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 13, 2008)

PaperRabbit said:


> Personally I would never wear a tail in my house or around in public unless it was a convention of some sort, and the only conventions here are anime conventions XD. If someone would wear one too with I would probably do it, but only there n.n;;;


Same. I don't see the point of it and I wouldn't feel like explaining it to every single schmo that walks up to you.


----------



## runner (Aug 13, 2008)

i would if i had a friend to do it with me or i would start by wearing it to a movie.


----------



## Orion928 (Aug 13, 2008)

oh god, i wore a raccon tail and ears to school last year, that was fun as hell, the phys ed teacher kept looking at me oddly when i started doing acrobatics. he said "okay mario stop doing backflips youre giving me a headache,"  and i got some funny looks from my peers but thats about it.


----------



## Lost (Aug 13, 2008)

I have yet to find a tail I like and no one seems to sell horns because i would buy them on site if i liked them.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 13, 2008)

~furfanatic~ said:


> well me and my friends wore tails at the mall just for kicks and people there just glanced for like 1~5 sec


 they wouldn't care they rather run you down to get there shopping done ( happen to me twice )


----------



## Shadow (Aug 13, 2008)

Lost said:


> I have yet to find a tail I like and no one seems to sell horns because i would buy them on site if i liked them.



You can always commission.


----------



## Kano (Aug 13, 2008)

I've never worn a tail in public, though I think it'd be fun (without all the tail-pulling)


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 13, 2008)

Will take some time, until i could get one...

But i think, i wouldn't wear it in puplic. I'm curios enough, i don't even need a tail, that would irritae the people more then strongly ^^


----------



## LiesAreForever (Aug 13, 2008)

Never done it, 'cause I'm kinda too cheap to get one. >.>

I totally would though.

~Raine


----------



## oOoMidnightWolfieoOo (Aug 13, 2008)

a long time friend of mine wore his tail in public around where i live and he got ganged up on, called a fur fag, knocked unconscious, and everything that was on him was stolen

i like to wear my tail at the mall however
you get a bunch of different reactions there and some of them can be quite entertaining

the only other times i wear my tail around people, is when i am with another furry friend
it's dangerous where i live to do it alone


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Aug 13, 2008)

Yikes, MidnightWolfie. Poor guy. Was he okay?
Where I live, most people don't even know what a furry is, let alone hate them.


----------



## Tackle (Aug 13, 2008)

oOoMidnightWolfieoOo said:


> a long time friend of mine wore his tail in public around where i live and he got ganged up on, called a fur fag, knocked unconscious, and everything that was on him was stolen
> 
> it's dangerous where i live to do it alone



I really hate it when people think they must harm everything that differs from their own thoughts.
I would wear one, if I had one...


----------



## oOoMidnightWolfieoOo (Aug 13, 2008)

TropicalZephyr said:


> Yikes, MidnightWolfie. Poor guy. Was he okay?
> Where I live, most people don't even know what a furry is, let alone hate them.



yeah...most people know what a furry is around where i live and sometimes i wish they didn't

the friend of mine was alright afterwards...he just refused to wear his tail in public anymore

but maybe it is because i am a girl that i can get away with such things?


----------



## oOoMidnightWolfieoOo (Aug 13, 2008)

Tackle said:


> I really hate it when people think they must harm everything that differs from their own thoughts.
> I would wear one, if I had one...



yeah, i pretty much flaunt the fact that i am a fur

i have quite a few fellow furs in the area and almost everybody, fur or not, refers to me as wolfie

it's wierd though...it is almost as if it is ok since i am a girl...but if any of my guy furiends out there were to do so, they would immediately get called a fur fag on the spot...

i don't understand this almost sexist fur hatred


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Aug 13, 2008)

i wear mine in public all the time xD along with my hats with ears ^-^ i do get strange looks but when dont i lol


----------



## JOtter86 (Aug 17, 2008)

I haven't worn a tail or hat in public but if it's a con that's a different story if it's out with my non furry friends i won't wear one


----------



## Kaku (Aug 17, 2008)

My friend from my old school did.
He was more of a wolf than a furry, and sure he drew furry art and stuff, but he was really more spiritually connected to animals than into furry porn.


----------



## Karegian (Aug 17, 2008)

Not as of yet...but I intend to get a fursuit at some point...for one thing they look so damn cool.


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 17, 2008)

don't own tail, or fur suit


----------



## drewdle (Sep 17, 2008)

oOoMidnightWolfieoOo said:


> yeah, i pretty much flaunt the fact that i am a fur
> 
> i have quite a few fellow furs in the area and almost everybody, fur or not, refers to me as wolfie
> 
> ...



I hope your friend is alright. It's pretty sad that that's all people can think of to do to entertain themselves; break other people. On another note, I've never noticed the sexist part of fur hatred, but then again, I think I actually know more male than female furs anyways, at least in my town. 

To answer the question: hell yes I would wear my tail and ears in public, if only I HAD them yet. I probably won't see them for a couple of months, but I'm a patient kitty.


----------



## Chaoswolf666 (Sep 17, 2008)

When it comes to a fetish males usually dominate the majority lol


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 17, 2008)

I wore a tail in public a few times. 

I got a bunch of teenagers pointing and "Legasping", and some questions from other adults...that was it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 17, 2008)

This is my personal opinion, and no one says you have to like it. There is a time and a place for things, and to me the public sphere at non-furrie related times is not the time or the place to be wearing a tail....or at least the kinds of tails you commonly see at conventions, or furmeets.

If it is something small, and inconspicuous....that's not as bad, but if it's like, my friend's tail for her Revan costume....than no, that should only be worn at cons, the day of Halloween, and at furmeets and that is it.

EDIT: I can understand doing something every once in a while for the lulz of it. When it turns to an everyday thing, that is when I start to frown it in. For example, Dressing up in fur-costume to go see the premiere of Madagascar 2: Escape to Africa with the permission of the theater manager would be an awesome and interesting experience. The same goes for just wearing a tail and a pair of ears while going to see the movie.

However, doing the first one is illegal in many places (can't wear masks and such) and if the second one makes it to being an every day occurrence to let us say High-School or College, it's a bit ridulious. If you are okay with being laughed at and being looked at as an idiot by the general society, more power to you. You cannot complain however, because you are the one who chooses to do what you are doing. It's just like I cannot complain about how some people mislabel me because I wear Tripp Pants....if it bothered me that much I could stop wearing them.

What it comes down to, personally I don't approve of the whole wearing tails and ears in public, especially on a regular basis, but if you are going to do it, don't complain about how people react.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't wear a tail (I don't have one ) but I do have this hat 




It's always at my desk  so if anyone knew about the fandom, they would probably figure it out.

Right now I think people just think it's some anime thing


----------



## Chaoswolf666 (Sep 17, 2008)

Well im not a furry but if I could grow a tail and ears id be ok with it lol. think itd be kinda cool


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 17, 2008)

I've worn a tail and ears in public, but only because I was playing the big bad wolf in a play to little kids at their school. You can guess why I wanted to be the wolf.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm Gonna Do It Here VERY Soon And wont Sioux Fall's SD Be Surprised!! This Is A Very Conservative State & I'm WAYYYYYYYY Far From It!
Shock And Awe!


----------



## xiath (Sep 17, 2008)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> I'm Gonna Do It Here VERY Soon And wont Sioux Fall's SD Be Surprised!! This Is A Very Conservative State & I'm WAYYYYYYYY Far From It!
> Shock And Awe!



*rolls on the floor laughing* That would be great!  I just got back from Sioux Falls about a month ago from visiting family up there.  Please post how it goes.  Sioux Falls, from what I have seen at least, feels like conservative old person country.  I like the weather though...


----------



## Prowler (Sep 17, 2008)

> I'm Gonna Do It Here VERY Soon And wont Sioux Fall's SD Be Surprised!! This Is A Very Conservative State & I'm WAYYYYYYYY Far From It!
> Shock And Awe!


 
Well I know what u mean cause when the people of Fargo see it they will have a very VERY similar reaction to those in sioux falls. hahaha.


----------



## Dexiro (Sep 17, 2008)

if i had a friend to go out with, then hell yeah i'd wear my tail 

sadly all of my friends are homofurphobic assholes, and apparently it'll make them look stupid if they're seen with a guy wearing a tail

"lol! hey look at who that guys hanging out with.."


----------



## Aikahime (Sep 17, 2008)

I wear a fluffy fox tail and ears every now and then


----------



## prettycatz (Sep 17, 2008)

i would wear a tail so much if i could...it would be better if we all had tails and different breed types to make us more unique
also guys out there would you think it would be sexy for women to wear fake tails even though men dont have to?


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 17, 2008)

yup


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 17, 2008)

Aikahime said:


> I wear a fluffy fox tail and ears every now and then


you might be my only hope for those who choose to have fun, rather than act all paranoid if someone might see them with a tail or ears xD


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Sep 18, 2008)

If I had one, I probably wouldn't wear it in public. I'm very shy, and don't like to be the center of attention. I might if one of my friends did it at the same time.

Anyone know any store websites I can buy some fox ears and fox tails to wear? Like a Halloween costume accessories online store or something.


----------



## Russian Rainbow (Sep 18, 2008)

I wear a tiny pair of ears everywhere, they're not really big, but noticeable, and I've only worn a tail once or twice, makes it a bit difficult to sit down unless I moved my tail.


----------



## Kyra (Sep 18, 2008)

once i get mine it wont come off, even if i go wandering around the shops

and why not


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Sep 18, 2008)

kidsune said:


> You'd be better off searching for a fursuit maker's site. They generally will offer you ears, tails and paws and such


 I have to have my parents buying them, and they don't want to buy from a random stranger who makes the stuff themselves. They'll more likely buy from a store website. Also I don't know many fursuit maker sites, and I can't pay too much for them.


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 18, 2008)

Dexiro said:


> if i had a friend to go out with, then hell yeah i'd wear my tail
> 
> sadly all of my friends are homofurphobic assholes, and apparently it'll make them look stupid if they're seen with a guy wearing a tail
> 
> "lol! hey look at who that guys hanging out with.."


Well, depending on where in england you live, I'd be willing to go tail-wearing in public with you.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't like everyone looking at me but the idea of it sounds fun so i'm kinda stuck =/


----------



## Prowler (Sep 18, 2008)

i would do it in a heartbeat if i was in a town where nobody knew who i was or could make a connection to me(thats the curse of smaller towns, everybdy knows everybody one way or another) but i think i would still do it here if the situation was right


----------



## Russian Rainbow (Sep 18, 2008)

That's the thing about it, you gotta wonder how people are gonna react or what they're gonna say or think, but when you actually do it or get used to it you just don't care anymore, it's just like everything else, people will probly say something if they don't like your hair/clothes/face and everything else, so why not a tail or some little ears. ^_^

After you get used to wearing them it's almost impossible to take them off, or it is for me at least, I love my little fox ears, I've worn them for so long it's like a part of my body at this point. ^_^


----------



## Natasha_Seabreeze (Sep 18, 2008)

almost all the time!


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Sep 18, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> I don't like everyone looking at me but the idea of it sounds fun so i'm kinda stuck =/


 
Bingo. 

I wouldn't really want a fur tail though. I wonder if they make scaley tails.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 18, 2008)

nope, never done it and probably will never do it


----------



## Lina Loaded (Sep 18, 2008)

I've worn one of those basic black cat ear headbands from halloween kits for the past 6 or so years. They had to take my grad. pic with those on.  I don't wear the tail much, I have a hard enough time trying to wear chains on my pants and not trip. D:


----------



## Mirka (Sep 18, 2008)

Maybe for halloween; or if I was with a huge group of people doing the same... I wouldn't want to dress up in anything outrageous like that when I was treking around town by myself.


----------



## Tweek (Sep 19, 2008)

I've worn a miniskirt and welding goggles to the mall because my friend decided it was National Tank Girl Day...so I would probably wear one without shame, but I just don't have the urge to.

I would probably wear one at a con, though.


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Sep 19, 2008)

If I had a tail I might. Wish to buy one but unfortunately cannot afford it...yet. I wouldn't wear ears though, my hair drives me crazy enough.  D<

I don't really go out much though, too lazy xD spend my days in bed or doodling. I'd prefer it if I were with someone else with a tail on but all my furry friends live in other countries.  D:

I doubt I'd get much grief from people though, the chavs would take the piss but they do that anyway to practically everyone. *eyeroll*
It seems most people just think it's cute or funny, the whole furry hate thing really doesn't seem as bad as the haters want everyone to believe.  :/
Even when I brought up fursuits and fursuit pieces at college they all thought it'd be funny but wouldn't do it themselves. Again primarily chavs though xD one gay guy, me and a rocker and one poor gamer.


----------



## Chaoswolf666 (Sep 19, 2008)

I might just wear a wolf tail and ears for fun at a party or something idk.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 20, 2008)

Halloween is a good excuse to wear one.

**Skips along to the fabric store**


----------



## Topher Husky (Sep 21, 2008)

I haven't, though I probably would if my friends were doing it with me... Or it was Halloween.


----------



## mmmke (Sep 21, 2008)

i have a oversized benie that i shoe goo'd some ears on, and a tail that i shoe goo'd to my belt =p  an every holloween night is costume night at the skate park up here =^.^=

So when holloween roll's around that's when i get to bust out mah only connection to furries to show the public, and the cat comes out for a skate sesh. The friends love it theres always some one holding on to my tail and following me like a train effect =p + it looks cool (to me) when i go really fast and the ears look like their tucked, and the tail is waving behind me. 

But even then im worried that somone will come up to me and be like " dude mike youre a furry too" =>.>=


----------



## Nox (Sep 21, 2008)

Well, I have been wearing another (very large) Fox tail I bought, and no bad comments. I oddly got a lot of good ones! A few looks, but nothing like "Oh my gwad-" things. Some little kids pulled on it, or fliped out, thinking it was real (I got a kick out of it) But hey, i'm an oddball around here, ( I cosplay at random around my town lawl) so I guess a tail is just something I would do.


----------



## Jardenon (Sep 21, 2008)

If i saw somebody with a fake tail, Id point and laugh at them and scream furry, then run off.


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 21, 2008)

Jardenon said:


> If i saw somebody with a fake tail, Id point and laugh at them and scream furry, then run off.


If I was that person, I would run after you and beat you to death. Not to say because it's you.. any random person who did that to me would get it.


----------



## xRiukkenx (Sep 21, 2008)

I would wear one but only if I was with another person. A few months ago I saw four goth kids outside the mall playing hackeysack and one of them had a donkey tail. Sadly, I said nothing. :[


----------



## Tai Ferret (Apr 28, 2009)

When we made masks in art class I made a werewolf mask. The teacher made a tail for me. I wore it a couple of times in public.

Just recently I bought a real fox tail at a fantasy fair. It's so beautiful I couldn't resist. It was only 10 Euros. (I just hope the fox wasn't harmed.) I've already worn it outside a couple of times and I don't want to take it off. I already heard someone call out "Look, he's got a tail!" and then some giggles and stuff. I find it kind of amusing actually.

When I was young I already used plush snakes and a sort of mattress filling as tails. I'd never wear such things in public though.


----------



## Liam (Apr 28, 2009)

Mozee said:


> I just laugh at anything negative thrown my way.


I like your attitude.


Mozee said:


> Who cares what people think, just be yourself :3


Yes.  That is so true.

If by ears you mean top hat, and by tail you mean cane, then in a few months... HELL YES!


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Apr 28, 2009)

eevachu said:


> If we're talking ear hats, I wear mine out all the time and I usually don't get that many looks. xD


 
I too have an ear-hat, a grey kitty one.  That looks much sillier when typed... nonetheless, I've never received any trouble from that.  In fact, lots of people really like it.  But a tail?  I sort of wish I could go about wearing one... but I know that wouldn't go over well where I live.  At conventions, sure.  And hurray for Halloween, as already stated.  I'd say unless you have major confidence, don't do it.  

Not that it really matters what others think, so long as you aren't truly offending them. ^^

Also, I remember being little and wearing a tail to school.  I wore them all the time at home and didn't realize how awful kids can get.  Sure, adults and older kids aren't quite like that, but...


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 28, 2009)

lol, necro'd thread.


----------



## FanaticRat (Apr 28, 2009)

Only time I'd wear a tail is at an anime convention since you can get away with so much weird shit at them.

I don't wear my tail at home, though, mostly because my cats keep attacking it whenever I walk by!


----------



## iBolt! (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a friend who wears one... and I requested one of my friends to make me wolf ears and a tail...

...Don't mock me =X


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 28, 2009)

Several times. I go to a local furmeet every other week end and I wear a tail as do many others. The furmeet is in a pretty good area, so we have enough mixing that people are open-minded enough to not be outright hostile or rude.

In fact we constantly get comments and questions during that time. Outside a fur meet I've only worn a tail once other than at a convention, and that was for something I had planned out between me and two others....and probably will wear one again this Thursday for a get together between me and a friend.

If you wear a tail too often in public it will lose it's novelty. It will no longer be fun. It's not meant to be a every day thing in my opinion, but there is no harm in going out once in a while with one on just for the hell of it.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 28, 2009)

I wore my friends tail and went to her doctors, her psychiatrist, and then went shopping. Twas interesting...I liked it a lot.


----------



## Cats_Ninelives (Apr 29, 2009)

Meow, 

   Well I wear my cat ears at work all the time. But not my tail!


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Apr 29, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I want to see this ear hat



http://s135.photobucket.com/albums/q127/HotActionYiffFur/?action=view&current=IMG_6928.jpg

My earhat


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2009)

:/ you could easily make your own tail... it's not that hard...

all the time in bed or doodling?...
you need to get out. 
go take a walk, meet people. go annoy the neighbours... 
get a job.


----------



## MattyK (Apr 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Just wait... a year from now, wearing a tail is going to be the latest fashion craze.



Lol, you tell 'em.

Frankly, I haven't worn one yet, but am quite willing to(Might buy one for christmas >:3)
Mind you, I admit to making a tail out of _pipe cleaners_ when I was about 12 xD
Was fun striding around my mum's flat with a metre-long tail the width of a straw. Until the cat pounced on it. (Then it was Bin-Tiem for it )



Trpdwarf said:


> If you wear a tail too often in public it will lose it's novelty. It will no longer be fun. It's not meant to be a every day thing in my opinion, but there is no harm in going out once in a while with one on just for the hell of it.



Lol, like my first Beer Party in a year's time? Wonder what my local friends will be like. <Insert "Z0MG FURRY!">


----------



## Telnac (Apr 29, 2009)

I had a friend in college who wore an Eeyore tail in public the entire time I knew him.  He lost a bet in his Freshman year, and he had to wear the tail for a week.  After the week was up, he decided he liked wearing it so he did!

As far as I know, he's not now nor has ever been a furry.  *shrug*


----------



## Nox (Apr 29, 2009)

I now have video proof.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhkdijfx_ZE


----------



## MattyK (Apr 29, 2009)

Nox said:


> I now have video proof.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhkdijfx_ZE


 
Hehe, imo I prefer them smaller. Way to grab attention tho xD


----------



## Nakhi (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't wear one, but one of my friends does everyday. Hates furries though. Quite funny to me.


----------



## Russ (Apr 29, 2009)

MattyK said:


> Hehe, imo I prefer them smaller. Way to grab attention tho xD


 
Aye. I would like something sleeker like a cheetah or leopard tail though I am not specifically looking for one. I doubt I would wear it publicly either unless it is in a convention or for laughs.


----------



## composite_beast (Apr 29, 2009)

I wore a tail in public (very occasionally and when I had my gf with me) before I'd even heard of furry.  Certain places and certain times, like RenFaire, or pagan gatherings/rituals, an occasional music show, etc.  Plus, my mate really LIKED the tail!  Definite bonus there.^^

Now, however, (this is like, ten years later) it just doesn't seem sensible to do so.  I HAVE worn an "ear hat" which is basically a gryphon head with a beak and ears that stick up, around downtown during the day and to concerts but NOT downtown at night when the assholes come out.  I've had all kinds of responses to the hat, mostly curiosity.  Kids just love it, which is charming but can make for awkward moments where the parents are concerned.  

So, wearing a lion tail around town isn't in my plans, not for the time being, anyway.  People already think I'm weird, and I'm actually trying to be more-or-less 'normal', which in itself is a struggle.  Trust me, I do keep my eyes open for people wearing ears and tails - they'll get a positive response from me, for sure!


----------



## Koda (Apr 29, 2009)

I did it with a few furs while at FurFright last year. We went to a Wal Mart to get soda and stuff, and the general manager came by to ask us if we were causing a problem actually  

Trying to explain to people you're a wolf, but your tail is blue is like trying to convince someone the sky is yellow. 

I also wore my tail out to big things on campus, like 'club day' which is where everyone comes out to see the clubs, have some free food, and enjoy the nice weather.. and wear a tail. Actually met 2 furs doing that.. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/hulex and http://www.furaffinity.net/user/cham . So that was pretty fun.

Did it about a week ago too at a bonfire my mom was having at home. She invited all of her past and present art students and like.. I couldn't resist. Found 1 person who was an 'ex' fur and another who is aware of furries. We went in the woods and looked for Christmas trees to burn


----------



## BKRCreed (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd love to sometime, but I'm afraid to around here. There aren't a lot of furries around here that I'm aware of, and a good chunk of the people here aren't exactly..tolerant.
That, and I don't like getting weird looks. Haha.

I'd totally wear a tail around the house though, or when just going out for a little bit... -shrug- 
I need to make/buy a tail before I do that though. -bricked-


----------



## NeoEevee (May 5, 2009)

My sister has a pair of pink cat ears and a tail. She wears them in public all the time and no one comments. She is under ten, though, so maybe the general population thinks it's cute rather than weird.

I have a similar set of ears and tail, except mine are black. I wore them to school one day (lax dress code ftw!) and got stares and awkward questions.

...I'll do it again on the last day of school. Just for giggles.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 5, 2009)

Mmmmmmmm Id go for the in-house thing, but you do know, I am a rather absentminded Kitsune really, once in awhile Ill probably forget Im wearing something, and then by then Ill notice the strange looks people give me.  By then I probably wont care either.  (I wear a strange Indian Wizard costume at times, and sometimes Ill forget i have it on)

Heeheehee...... so I suppose getting an ear hat and tail wouldnt be out of the question, if not totally against everything that Ive been taught to do.  Too bad for them.  I really cant see why people are often hurt for their hobbies, mine being the sin of addictive gameplaying.


----------



## Lowblock (May 6, 2009)

I'd totally sew some ears onto a hoodie, but my parents would kick my ass before I would even get into school.


----------



## Conker (May 6, 2009)

The idea of doing this has been with me for a few days, until I saw a picture of a guy doing it on the internet.

Quite the turn off...

So I'm thinking all plans are now gone.


----------



## Mojotaian (May 6, 2009)

I WORE A SCREAM MASK TO SCHOOL ON A NO-UNIFORM DAY!!!
And the stares that you get...
Quite the turnoff for wearing the tail... Not that I was thinking of that, but you get what i mean...


----------



## Conker (May 6, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> I WORE A SCREAM MASK TO SCHOOL ON A NO-UNIFORM DAY!!!
> And the stares that you get...
> Quite the turnoff for wearing the tail... Not that I was thinking of that, but you get what i mean...


One would think the scream mask would go over mildly well in a school that requires uniforms most of the time. I think most would find it funny anyways 

But it's the same principle I guess. Sure wearing a hoodie with ears and a tail, or just a tail, sounds good in thought, and one can even picture himself doing it, but put into practice? Eh. Normally I don't give a shit about my social image (I don't really have one) but there are some things I just don't think I could do.

It might look way to creepy/stupid/lame. I think a girl could get away with it fine though. They have more leeway when it comes to accessories


----------



## Chex (May 6, 2009)

I think the best response I've had to wearing my tail around the mall is from the guys at the Clearwire internet booth:

"Ooh, furries! We support furries, buy our internet!"

They gave me hugs, and were adorable.


----------



## Meeew (May 6, 2009)

alchemydragon said:


> I think the best response I've had to wearing my tail around the mall is from the guys at the Clearwire internet booth:
> 
> "Ooh, furries! We support furries, buy our internet!"
> 
> They gave me hugs, and were adorable.



And you then you surfed on clearwire internet, yeahhh'


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2009)

alchemydragon said:


> I think the best response I've had to wearing my tail around the mall is from the guys at the Clearwire internet booth:
> 
> "Ooh, furries! We support furries, buy our internet!"
> 
> They gave me hugs, and were adorable.


 
If I were a girl I might think about wearing one for halloween or something but as I'm a guy...naw I couldn't see myself doing that :V


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

Heeheehee...... I could see myself sneaking off into the woods with a secretly bought ear hat and tail.  

I could simply imagine the talk that Id generate after a couple of times of sneaking off.... Eheeheeheehee.......  

I so need to buy one for ferreting secretly in the woods.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 6, 2009)

MattyK said:


> Hehe, imo I prefer them smaller. Way to grab attention tho xD



I went to a meet once wearing this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpxvVOvHpY4

I'm not doing that again...at least at that location. It was a test run of the jig though. If I wanted it to work the way I want it to I would have to go one more gauge up with the wire and do the interior differently. So now the is attached to another part of itself to keep the soft faux scale underpart (The scutes) off the ground.

In general small tails are better to take to things like fur-meets because they are less attention grabbing and more practical too. Trying to wear my dragon tail at Kelly's Tavern? Not...fun. The waiter nearly tripped over it. Now the tail is put away but I am contemplating taking it to a zoo meet we are having soon...as in A Zoo zoo, where they have animals and stuff?


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

Well yes the main thing in tail (let alone any practical accessorizing as I have learned from maskmaking) is that not only should the end result look asthetically pleasing, but it should also be lightwieght and have its integrity intact.  In simpler words, it must stay in one piece easily and not drag your pants down wearing it.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 6, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I went to a meet once wearing this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpxvVOvHpY4
> 
> I'm not doing that again...at least at that location. It was a test run of the jig though. If I wanted it to work the way I want it to I would have to go one more gauge up with the wire and do the interior differently. So now the is attached to another part of itself to keep the soft faux scale underpart (The scutes) off the ground.


lol, looked like you had fun Trpdwarf =3


> In general small tails are better to take to things like fur-meets because they are less attention grabbing and more practical too. Trying to wear my dragon tail at Kelly's Tavern? Not...fun. The waiter nearly tripped over it.


Hope the waiter was fine X3


> Now the tail is put away but I am contemplating taking it to a zoo meet we are having soon...as in A Zoo zoo, where they have animals and stuff?


Be careful of the big cats, they like playing with that sort of thing ;P (might think it's a big feather).


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 6, 2009)

Ark said:


> lol, looked like you had fun Trpdwarf =3
> 
> Hope the waiter was fine X3
> 
> Be careful of the big cats, they like playing with that sort of thing ;P (might think it's a big feather).



Yeah I did....you know a guy came up at the meet I went to with it and wanted a picture of my tail because he thought it so awesome. It was great.

There was this little girl who liked  it in the candy shop, she was so cute. She came up and hugged it and said it was pretty.

Note almost, I managed to get it in my seat after that.
I'll mull it around with the group...oh and I'm not going into the enclosures...I'm not that stupid.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 6, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Yeah I did....you know a guy came up at the meet I went to with it and wanted a picture of my tail because he thought it so awesome. It was great.


Regular people are opening up to furries, Weeee... =3


> There was this little girl who liked in the candy shop, she was so cute. She came up and hugged it and said it was pretty.


I would like to that... wait, what am I saying D:


> Note almost, I managed to get it in my seat after that.
> I'll mull it around with the group...oh and I'm not going into the enclosures...I'm not that stupid.


I would go in the enclosures, and play with them ^^ They might think you are one of them.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 6, 2009)

Ark said:


> Regular people are opening up to furries, Weeee... =3
> 
> I would like to that... wait, what am I saying D:
> 
> I would go in the enclosures, and play with them ^^ They might think you are one of them.



You'd be surprised how many positive reactions I get form people at meets. The public looks and stares of course but you get a fair few people who come up and ask about the whole tail thing and many who just come up to say the absolutely love it. It's not that they open up so much as they learn something and in that way can be more open minded to it if they come across it again.

I would not. I worked at an Aquarium and I know enough to know that the only people who should be in the animal enclosures are the people trained to be there. Otherwise you can get disaster.

Back to my tail...it's too big for most meets I think. Also kids have a nasty habit of having hands or their shirt covered in stuff, which I why I'm just going to wait til AC to take the big dragon tail out again.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 7, 2009)

Many animals are patient around children for the reason that they intend them no harm.  Maybe you should adopt that trait.


----------



## Dragonfire (May 7, 2009)

If I had one at the time I would certainly wear one at my high school, Now a days, Hmm good question, maybe ^.==.^


----------



## Slade (May 7, 2009)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> Don't go around kids with a tail, they WILL pull it.


Tell them it's a turd that just won't fall off. >.>

I've only worn ears in public once.


----------



## Revy (May 7, 2009)

wore both ears and tail in public, i enjoy the attention and my bf thinks its the cutest thing so i do it for him for kicks :3


----------



## Gavrill (May 7, 2009)

Mah tail.

I wear it fairly often.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 7, 2009)

Interesting affair that is.  What of a Fox Tail?  How did you do it, flexible wire with long fur wrapped around it?


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 7, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Interesting affair that is.  What of a Fox Tail?  How did you do it, flexible wire with long fur wrapped around it?



You talking about Shenzi's tail?


----------



## Meeew (May 7, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Mah tail.
> 
> I wear it fairly often.



Impressive ^.^


----------



## Conker (May 8, 2009)

For those that do wear tails regularly, how did you work up the courage to do that? I know it seems like an odd question when we shouldn't care about what the random stranger thinks, but I just feel odd when it comes to breaking social norms like this.

I mean, don't you get that odd feeling like everyone is looking at you (and I'm sure some people sure are!).

I personally hate being the center of attention, I'm a major introvert, so I don't know if I could ever pull something like this off. :3


----------



## bearetic (May 8, 2009)

I read through 14 pages because I REALLY want to wear furry stuff for fun, and to meet furries or introduce people to the fandom that are already likely to enjoy it (and wouldn't have otherwise found out about it), etc. etc. But mostly for FUN! I enjoyed wearing my makeshift collar the few times I did, so I think I'll go for the ears and/or tail.

Public opinion is a good thing to take note of, but don't be afraid to go against it. It's likely not going to be as bad as you think.

Also, there are times when I'm sure I accidentally give a dirty or weird look to someone doing something odd when I really really don't mean too, and am in fact very friendly to whatever it is. I'm just caught off guard and don't have enough time or am too shy (probably most people) to say anything.

So keep that in mind when people give you dirty looks.



Russ said:


> Aye. I would like something sleeker like a cheetah or leopard tail though I am not specifically looking for one. I doubt I would wear it publicly either unless it is in a convention or for laughs.



I have cheetah/leopard fabric lying around from one time in high school, for a spirit day =^_^=

I also have much more experience with a needle and thread since then 

I'm just sayin'



Trpdwarf said:


> If you wear a tail too often in public it will lose it's novelty. It will no longer be fun. It's not meant to be a every day thing in my opinion, but there is no harm in going out once in a while with one on just for the hell of it.



I'll consider this.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 8, 2009)

Conker said:


> For those that do wear tails regularly, how did you work up the courage to do that? I know it seems like an odd question when we shouldn't care about what the random stranger thinks, but I just feel odd when it comes to breaking social norms like this.
> 
> I mean, don't you get that odd feeling like everyone is looking at you (and I'm sure some people sure are!).
> 
> I personally hate being the center of attention, I'm a major introvert, so I don't know if I could ever pull something like this off. :3



I think it has to do with having confidence in yourself more than working up courage. I go to a meet once every two weeks and we all pretty much wear tails...but then I've went once or twice to College wearing one because I was meeting up with a few furs later on the day.

Yeah, I get looks. Strange looks. People laughing. Some people squee over it because they think it is the neatest thing ever. Kids tend to love to. Honestly though a person wearing a tail? That's not the strangest thing ever when you compare to what many other people wear in the course of their lives if you stop to think about it. Ever think about jewelry? How pointless it is? People pay thousands to have a rare rock dangling from their neck. And yet somehow wearing a tail is strange?


----------



## Drake_TigerClaw (May 8, 2009)

Wore a tiger tail a few times, people mostly just thought I was a rabid clemson fan


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 8, 2009)

I remember making a fox mask once out of real fox fur.  However since it was made of papermache it was much too delicate to wear let alone keep wearing.  It also looked rather  ugly, as the fur was much too long.  A razor would have fixed it but then again i somewhat doubt that.


----------



## Gavrill (May 8, 2009)

Ew, real fur. :[


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 8, 2009)

Wait, You Hunt for Animals right? How would you not like that? It would give you plenty of hours of enjoyment would it not?

You have free material for costume making right in your hands.


----------



## Gavrill (May 8, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Wait, You Hunt for Animals right? How would you not like that? It would give you plenty of hours of enjoyment would it not?
> 
> You have free material for costume making right in your hands.


I don't usually skin them and wear their pelts as a party favor.

I have more respect for them than that.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 8, 2009)

Well its either that or buying cheap material that doesnt even feel real, but yes I get your point..... somewhat.  After all I dont really understand how you keep yourself warm, animals are a great source of clothing when hunted, it would be good if they werent wasted.  My reasoning anyway.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (May 8, 2009)

My friends saw some people wearing ears and a tail at Perkins the other day.

They assumed they were a bestiality cult. 

It's this reason alone I don't, because people have no background with it and can assume the worst.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 8, 2009)

Being furry doesnt mean that you are bestial.  Only people who take the furry fandom too far are bestial.  The rest of us only do it in fun.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (May 8, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Being furry doesnt mean that you are bestial.  Only people who take the furry fandom too far are bestial.  The rest of us only do it in fun.



I know, that was the point.


----------



## bearetic (May 8, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Well its either that or buying cheap material that doesnt even feel real, but yes I get your point..... somewhat.  After all I dont really understand how you keep yourself warm, animals are a great source of clothing when hunted, it would be good if they werent wasted.  My reasoning anyway.



They're dead anyway, so anything goes. In this case wouldn't bother with some sense of "respect."



HotActionYiffFur said:


> My friends saw some people wearing ears and a tail at Perkins the other day.
> 
> They assumed they were a bestiality cult.
> 
> It's this reason alone I don't, because people have no background with it and can assume the worst.



I HATE it when people automatically assume the worst about someone. Fuck 'em. Wear your tail and ears!

I say this, but I'd probably take 'em off at the drop of a hat, almost literally.

I'd probably need one or two people to wear it with my first time.


----------



## Conker (May 8, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I think it has to do with having confidence in yourself more than working up courage. I go to a meet once every two weeks and we all pretty much wear tails...but then I've went once or twice to College wearing one because I was meeting up with a few furs later on the day.
> 
> Yeah, I get looks. Strange looks. People laughing. Some people squee over it because they think it is the neatest thing ever. Kids tend to love to. Honestly though a person wearing a tail? That's not the strangest thing ever when you compare to what many other people wear in the course of their lives if you stop to think about it. Ever think about jewelry? How pointless it is? People pay thousands to have a rare rock dangling from their neck. And yet somehow wearing a tail is strange?


Excellent points, and the jewelry example is pretty spot on when you think about it.

It's odd how social norms are sometimes, what is accepted and what isn't when both things could be completely retarded when viewed from a logical viewpoint.

*goes back to photoshop to plan out some furry shtuff*


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 8, 2009)

Indeed, why is gold so beautiful? After all its just a yellow metal, its not even useful for any purpose. Even silver, which happens to be more popular than gold in my opinion. Silvers slightly more durable, but not by much, what use do we get out of precious metals as they are called?

But as for me, its decided, I only need to find some materials now and Ill have a nice fox tail made up soon.


----------



## Doubler (May 8, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda, precious metals have a ton of uses. Google it, you may be surprised.  And when referring to just jewelery then some would argue aesthetics can be a purpose in itself 

On topic, I think I'd feel very exposed wearing a tail in public without a suit to match 
And yet I've casually seen and accepted weirder things in others. I suppose it does indeed rely mostly on confidence.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 8, 2009)

Id be exposed too, but the way i do thing is by absense of mind. First Ill use it discreetly, as in seaking away into the woods at night with it on, then id probably just accidentally forget myself and wear it out in the nieghborhood. Once the neighbors are used to it then I might feel ready enough to head into town with it on. Of course, the lunkheads in Wiscasset were outquizzed by a rock, so I might get some stupid comments.

Nothing sand in the gas tank cant fix.


----------



## Gavrill (May 8, 2009)

character said:


> They're dead anyway, so anything goes. In this case wouldn't bother with some sense of "respect."


Aborted babies are dead too, let's make costumes out of their skin! :V

It doesn't need to be alive to be respected.

Fyi before shitstorm: Kidding. Chill.


----------



## Conker (May 8, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Aborted babies are dead too, let's make costumes out of their skin! :V
> 
> It doesn't need to be alive to be respected.
> 
> Fyi before shitstorm: Kidding. Chill.


Thats a horrible comparison though.

If the animal is dead its a waste to not use its fur, but if a baby is aborted you put ketchup on it and eat it with a side of hash browns.

NOTHING IS WASTED 

Hmmmmmmm. Fetus. 

*First trollish post here*


----------



## Gavrill (May 8, 2009)

No, I was trolling. Lrn2read.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 8, 2009)

Actually..... *goes into a fit of mirth induced from earlier posting on another forum*
*snrk* Sorry.  But besides that, wearing a tail and ears in public wouldnt be frowned upon if so many more people understood it is done for fun not to look "that way" if you know what I mean.


----------



## Gavrill (May 8, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> *snrk* Sorry.  But besides that, wearing a tail and ears in public wouldnt be frowned upon if so many more people understood it is done for fun not to look "that way" if you know what I mean.


Yeah, for once I agree with you. x3


----------



## TifosiFox (May 8, 2009)

Actually several months ago a girl at school I go to for JROTC got in-school suspension for wearing a tail, because according to the administration they could "be used to hide weapons." 

Although I wouldn't wear a tail to school, I do wear it around the house when my parents are gone, or I'm with other furs.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 8, 2009)

I think they just did not want her to wear a tail.  That is not true.


----------



## bearetic (May 9, 2009)

TifosiFox said:


> Actually several months ago a girl at school I go to for JROTC got in-school suspension for wearing a tail, because according to the administration they could "be used to hide weapons."
> 
> Although I wouldn't wear a tail to school, I do wear it around the house when my parents are gone, or I'm with other furs.



Sword as an armature. Makes sense. :V
Especially if one of those really curly ones were used for a husky tail. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v625/kaze2k5/for the web/sword.jpg
I think "arabian" when I think of that. Anyone know what I'm talking about?



SHENZEBO said:


> Aborted babies are dead too, let's make costumes out of their skin! :V
> 
> It doesn't need to be alive to be respected.
> 
> Fyi before shitstorm: Kidding. Chill.





Conker said:


> Thats a horrible comparison though.
> 
> If the animal is dead its a waste to not use its fur, but if a baby is aborted you put ketchup on it and eat it with a side of hash browns.
> 
> ...


 
 Why not do both? It's healthier if you don't eat the skin.


----------



## TifosiFox (May 9, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> I think they just did not want her to wear a tail.  That is not true.



Well, they did tell her to take it off three times and didn't do so, which was stupid; but come on.


----------



## Conker (May 9, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> No, I was trolling. Lrn2read.


I know that, I should have clarified. I meant this was MY first trollish post in this thread


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2009)

Conker said:


> I know that, I should have clarified. I meant this was MY first trollish post in this thread


In that case, 7/10. nice, but not offending enough. :V


----------



## bearetic (May 9, 2009)

GOD SHENZI MAKE UP YOUR MIND WHAT SPECIES YOU WANT TO BE D:<


----------



## nybx4life (May 9, 2009)

I want a tail that could move on its own. Of course it would look weird, but with a matching set of ears, at least I wouldn't look THAT dumb...


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 9, 2009)

A moving tail would either require genetic engineering or very sophisticated Bionic engineering in order to hide the power required to move a tail.

I would be just as happy wearing one in an interesting position.


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2009)

character said:


> GOD SHENZI MAKE UP YOUR MIND WHAT SPECIES YOU WANT TO BE D:<


Lol. Nice.

10/10. :3


----------



## SPICE (May 9, 2009)

What if you're born with a big tail?
Spanish people calls it a rabo.


----------



## Woggle (May 9, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> How many of you have worn one in public?
> 
> Because i'm gonna go to a fabric store tomorrow to get faux fur and cloth(as a prototype) to sew to make a tail.



Hmmm, seems i'm a bit late to the party. OH well.

I'd like to do it, but its rather impractical in my case, these days i'm underemployed delivering an ad publication, and before that i was a taxi driver, both of which means my day is made up of either sitting, or getting in and out of a vehicle. Imagine doing that with a tail on, and you can see the problem, no? That said, i'd love to really have a tail.


----------



## haynari (May 9, 2009)

I only do when it is considered "acceptable" like at conventions, on halloween and to anime club at my school. i wear my collar almost all of the time. i love my tail so much though. and a lot of people seem to actually flirt with me when i wear it, i guess they think it makes me look cuter. either way, i should wear it in public. and hell im in a band so i will probably start wearing my furry stuff on stage, no matter how much it bugs my drummer and guitarist!


----------



## Kittiara (May 9, 2009)

I wear my real fox tail on Halloween.  And on other occasions such as World Pillowfight Day.

But always for a reason (however contrived that reason may be).


----------



## bearetic (May 9, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Lol. Nice.
> 
> 10/10. :3



42? Life, the universe, and everything? TouchÃ©


----------



## Mangasama (May 9, 2009)

I did this once at work, and destroyed many minds. Granted it was Halloween and we do costumes. I'd just scripted the HAVOC, INC storyline featuring a furry luchador and I collect wrestling masks, soooo...I came in in full mask, CMLL tee shirt and a wolf tail.

Nobody actually flung themselves out the windows, but I suspect some came close...:grin:


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 9, 2009)

Wow, that kind of randomness would certainly make any normal human go insane, Im not having a nice time imagining it either.  Hwoever Halloween is indeed my favorite time to dress up.  I remember last year I was Death, or just one of his Reapers.  I gave candy to kids as well as handmade Ghost Tags to kids depicting gory scenes and such.  When the kids stopped coming though, I went into town and stalked families to give them candy.  Scared quite a few kids too. Im already working on my suit for this year.


----------



## bearetic (May 9, 2009)

Hahaha wow, that death stalker thing is borderline crazy. That = PERFECT, especially for a scare!


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 10, 2009)

I wasnt even attempting to scare them, >.> I was just being natural with that raspy voice added in for effect.  And if you have been near me for longer than 5 seconds youd already know Im Insane.


----------

